

The Payphone Project - ed
https://github.com/jcs/payphone

======
j-m-o
This is awesome! I'm actually a little jealous.

If you can get your hands on (or build yourself) a red box [1], you could even
hack your own hack.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_box_(phreaking)>

~~~
89vision
wow, that brings back memories of 1994

------
noonespecial
I've been wanting to do this since I Asterisk-ized a 1975 Western Electric 500
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_500_telephone>) I found at a garage sale.

I vividly remember the last time I used a payphone like this calling my then
girlfriend (became fiance, became wife) outside a 7-11 in rural virginia
before the turn of the century. Nostalgia by the bucketful.

------
davisr
For those interested, Citizen Engineer (<http://www.citizenengineer.com/>) did
the same thing a few years ago. The video was produced by Phillip Torrone and
Ladyada, and includes additional notes.

------
devinus
This is a true Hacker project.

------
axusgrad
I recall needing to insert the proper toll into the payphone before dialing a
number. He's added some instructions to work around that old limitation, so
you can dial the number first, then insert the coins.

------
jerrya
USPS Mailbox locator courtesy of "Payphone Project"

<http://www.payphone-project.com/mailboxes/>

~~~
timjahn
As much as I hate recommending the USPS for anything, they actually provide an
official search tool for this on their site: <https://www.usps.com/locator/>
(collection boxes > Blue Boxes)

~~~
hkmurakami
The only thing I like about USPS is my mailguy, who is always smiling when he
rings our doorbell on occasions when we have a shipment from Amazon and it's
too big to fit in the mailbox.

He never fails to brighten the day of whomever greets him at the door at our
house :)

~~~
Evbn
You don't like cross country mail for half a dollar?

------
e3pi
Well-seasoned fifty pound familiar vintage steel vault pay phone, with a cell
inside, VOIP-ing on your own or any open wifi. Running Redphone, or Silent
Circle app, label it SECURE and.... and paint it red.

------
austinstorm
Well done, I love this stuff.

